

Microsoft Has Big Plans For Bing’s Entity Engine - a_olt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/30/microsoft-has-big-plans-for-bings-entity-engine/

======
ritwikt
This if done right could really be a game changer - think getting an API where
I could send a word and get back what it meant ...

